# Epinephrine -  where to get it?



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

I was doing a search for epinephrine, and noticed that Valley Vet, Jeffers, etc, don't carry it anymore.... How can I get ahold of even a few doses to have on hand for the worst case scenario?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2011)

I've only been able to get it through my vet.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 13, 2011)

I read and heard you have to get from the vet too. It is on my list to get soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 13, 2011)

You can also get as an epi pen for bee stings.  Works in an emergency.  Any Dr will write you a scrip for it if you say "I am allergic to bees I need to have this on hand".


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You can also get as an epi pen for bee stings.  Works in an emergency.  Any Dr will write you a scrip for it if you say "I am allergic to bees I need to have this on hand".


I will try each vet that I know of... start local and move out if I have to. I am not comfortable with lying in order to get what I need.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 13, 2011)

I find an epi pen is something that more people should carry. If you have a family member that is allergic they will often give them to you as well if you ask. Both my mother and sister are deathly allergic and so since I have a potential even though it has never happened I COULD have a serious allergic reaction.  So I have an epi pen.  I've had to replace it twice because it was used once by a friend who had one malfunction and once by my sister when she couldn't find hers. 

I should have worded that differently. Long night. Wasn't really saying "lie to get it" but at least around here if you have the vaguest reason to be carrying one I have yet to meet a dr that has hesitated to hand one out.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2011)

This is where building up a good relationship with a local vet comes in handy..  The only reason a vet would be hesitant to give someone a bottle of epi is because of the danger that the buyer will use it to make meth, and that it will somehow come back on the vet..  When they *know* you, and know that you raise livestock, that concern -- the only real concern -- is lessened greatly and vets are much more likely to sell you a vial.

It's hard to get to that point with a vet without being a *regular* customer, though..  And, yes, that means spending money at the vet..  

The upside is that epi's not the only thing they'll be willing to sell you if they know you..  That's why I have a bottle of Dexamethasone in my cabinet...and Lutalyse, and Bo-Se, Excenel, SMZ-TMP, Lidoject, etc..  And anything else Rx I need would be a phone call away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> This is where building up a good relationship with a local vet comes in handy..  The only reason a vet would be hesitant to give someone a bottle of epi is because of the danger that the buyer will use it to make meth, and that it will somehow come back on the vet..  When they *know* you, and know that you raise livestock, that concern -- the only real concern -- is lessened greatly and vets are much more likely to sell you a vial.
> 
> It's hard to get to that point with a vet without being a *regular* customer, though..  And, yes, that means spending money at the vet..
> 
> The upside is that epi's not the only thing they'll be willing to sell you if they know you..  That's why I have a bottle of Dexamethasone in my cabinet...and Lutalyse, and Bo-Se, Excenel, SMZ-TMP, Lidoject, etc..  And anything else Rx I need would be a phone call away.


This is the exact same with me. I have 2 different vets that will sell me pretty much anything I need without question. But I also use them on a regular basis and have been a client of both vets for 14 years. So we have a VERY good relationship and they know exactly what I will be doing with the meds I have.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

If only we had a local vet  Any vet even remotely willing to help us/see the animals is at minimum 1 hr away.  In an emergency, forget it. This is why I am trying to build up a connected sharing group of NH goat farmers... very slow getting on it's feet though.  Northern NH's farmers(livestock in particular) are being kicked aside by vets. Even with some lady offering FREE room & board for any livestock vet to start their practice up here. 

ETA: Well, when I say forget it, I mean that there is no way we would use the mobile vet. (1) She is 45 minutes away, if she is at her main office, (2) She doesn't know a thing about goats and would end up doing more harm than good, and (3) she has a MASSIVE attitude problem{self important}.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll second the opinion on the mobile vet.  She knows NOTHING about goats.  Any vets on this board looking for a good area to set up in?  Our region really NEEDS a good livestock vet!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 14, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> This is where building up a good relationship with a local vet comes in handy..  The only reason a vet would be hesitant to give someone a bottle of epi is because of the danger that the buyer will use it to make meth, and that it will somehow come back on the vet..  When they *know* you, and know that you raise livestock, that concern -- the only real concern -- is lessened greatly and vets are much more likely to sell you a vial.
> 
> It's hard to get to that point with a vet without being a *regular* customer, though..  And, yes, that means spending money at the vet..
> 
> The upside is that epi's not the only thing they'll be willing to sell you if they know you..  That's why I have a bottle of Dexamethasone in my cabinet...and Lutalyse, and Bo-Se, Excenel, SMZ-TMP, Lidoject, etc..  And anything else Rx I need would be a phone call away.


  And he's only a phone call away.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me three...or is it 4?  A great vet is as much a necessity as a well built barn or a good feeding program.


----------

